# Bike Decision



## Woods (15 Jun 2008)

Hello, I'm new to the Website, and Off Roading.

If any of you live near Chester, you may have heard or been to Delamere Forest, thats where I currently ride down the Trails.

However, I have a rubbish bike which dosn't have proper Forks or anything, I'm getting a new one for my Birthday which is in 3 Days and 2 Weeks, but I don't know what is suitible, I'm only getting a cheap one now, around £100 to £170 and when I'm better, I'll get a better one, if any of you can recomend some good cheap ones, just reply, At the moment, I may be getting the Raleigh Meathead.

http://www.holcroscycles.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=45&products_id=735

I'm getting some new Gloves and a Cycling Helmet for £30 in Total today or tomorrow.

So if you have any advice on what bike to get, Just Post, Thank you.


----------



## Dave5N (16 Jun 2008)

C'mon people, help this man out!


----------



## Capt. Jon (16 Jun 2008)

With such a tight budget you'll be very lucky to get a suitable mountain bike. IMHO spending £170 on a bike is a waste. Your best bet would be to try secondhand or save up a bit longer. Have a look arond the web to see if you can find a cheap GT avalanche 1.0 or similar.


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Jun 2008)

I agree, buy something used with good components, it will be far better than anything new at that price.


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jun 2008)

A second hand specialized hardrock might do the trick, or a specialised rockhopper if you can get one. A new bike at that price isn't going to withstand any off road or get you very far. You'll get a lot more for your money second hand. 

Look on ebay or post a wanted ad in the singletrackworld.com classifieds. Before you do though, make sure you know what size you are. Go to a bike shop and try a few for size first before buying second hand.


----------



## stumjumper08 (16 Jun 2008)

*Beginers luck*

Hi Woods lol ive got a prob with getting a bike im stuck with a buget a bit bigger than marks "woods"
about £130-£230
any ideas same as woods im new and am going with mark to delemere woods on the tracks preferably a jumper but again ive got a tight buget any help


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jun 2008)

If you want a jump bike maybe check out descent-world.co.uk classifieds?


----------



## stumjumper08 (16 Jun 2008)

thanks for the info ill have a look


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Jun 2008)

Hi there,

I'd second the opinion that a new bike for that kind of money is going to be a disappointment. A poor bike will do more to put you off cycling than anything else and unfortunately bikes at this kind of price are too compromised for anything other than pooteling around the streets on.

I'd also second the idea of buying a used Specialized HardRock. The HardRock is like the Ford Mondeo of the mountain bike world, nothing exiting but a solid, dependable work horse that'll let you really get into biking. They're well built where it counts and Specialized back that up with a lifetime warranty on the frame, you break it they'll give you a new one.

From experience I know that buying a better bike is something you won't regret. Of you hang off 'til the sales around September you might even get a nice HardRock at a great price.


----------



## Steve Austin (17 Jun 2008)

Might be worth looking at the GT agressor. Cheapest MTB out there that gets good reviews


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

Also the Kona Stuff?


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Jun 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Might be worth looking at the GT agressor.



My wife has a GT bike and it's fine, nothing wrong with it. Ok, its not had a hard life but it seems a sound bike.


----------



## peloquin (26 Jun 2008)

I would get the Giant Boulder Endoro Trail for £169.99 online from Ash Cycles : http://www.ashcycles.com/power/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=320
A well built piece of starter kit imo.


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Jun 2008)

£ 160 for a complete bike? I have paid more than that just for a set of brakes (disc brakes).

snobbery apart, at that buget you are scraping the dregs of the mountain bike bin. my advice is not to even consider full suspension.

you may wish to look on ebay ofr a s/h one or look at some of the new bikes they sell on there and there is a lot choose from.


----------

